# And here is...Truffle



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So call me crazy. I am on the reserve list for Larry's 5 little pink babies and will be getting one in about 6 weeks. In the meantime another NC breeder I had talked to a while back sent me an email that she had a 9 week old little boy available now. I could not resist.

Soooo, i drove out there yesterday and came home with Truffle. He is so sweet. He does his little steam engine imitation when we first go to pick him up but VERY quickly stretches out and sniffs around. My daughter was holding him on her lap last night and had a stick of gum in her pants pocket. He REALLY liked that smell. LOL.

He is eating and drinking and ran on his wheel last night. YEAH. 

And in 6 or so weeks he will have a neighbor in the next floor up from LarryT. Probable name is Toffee. 

Attaching a picture.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

And as you can see he LOVES the blanket Nikki made! I need to buy another set for Toffee.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute.  

I love the hedgie fabric. I need to get busy and make some things out of it for my gang. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Truffle is too cute for words! I just want to hug that little guy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Simply gorgeous  you must be so happy!  More pics when he's settled in,please!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

He is an adorable little guy. 

I have a sleeping bag and hat from Nikki in his cage. But wouldnt you know it so far he is alternating sleeping between the dig box and my daughter's t shirt!!

I do love the little blanket Nikki made though. It makes it so easy to get him out of the cage even when he is sleepy. 

We are having some trouble not waking him up today, he is just too cute for his own good.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

AAAAWWWWWWW...just a little bundle of cuteness...and you have another bundle coming? :shock: 

How can you stand it???


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

My name is CritterHeaven and I am a hedgie addict :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> My name is CritterHeaven and I am a hedgie addict :lol:


It's a BIG club.  It differs from AA as we're all in denial and it's encouraged here. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Truffle is just adorable! Such a little cutie!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! I'm certainly looking forward to seeing some more pictures once he's settled in!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOO cute. What else is there to say :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i'm jealous.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Some cuddle time


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! Look at his little paws! He's such a cutie!

And I love pictures of them hiding. My Cholla's a pro. Get more pictures of nose & blanket than anything else.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics  I think I'm a hedgie addict too, the only thing that saves me is all these beautiful pics and sweet stories everyone shares, otherwise there is no telling how many I'd have lol


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful hedgie and such a cute name!!!!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

CritterHeaven said:


> My name is CritterHeaven and I am a hedgie addict :lol:


Same here! And Truffle is sooooooo cute!  
I love how he looks all mad at having his picture taken.  :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am an addict too (duh). i am bad. very bad.


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

I like your dessert themed names :lol: 
Truffle lives up to his name, and is absolutely scrumptious  
My brother's roommate has a ferret named Truffle, she likes to steal my brother's coffee grounds and granola bars :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Truffles is a little angel!!! Fractured Circle will probably get another hedgie babie now or another rescue in need-it doesn't take much to spur her on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

